# What is this?



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

new age that tries to sound exotic.
Try with this, Jon Hassel's Vernal equinox:


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

norman bates said:


> new age that tries to sound exotic.
> Try with this, Jon Hassel's Vernal equinox:


i tried this, it was quite boring to be honest. Im going to ask a simple question for you, its not meant to be mean but just pointing something out. Do all classical music fans have a superiority complex?


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

You might like this, ritual ambient type stuff


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Schubussy said:


> You might like this, ritual ambient type stuff


i liked this! lots of stuff happening which makes the background guitar work not get boring


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> i tried this, it was quite boring to be honest. Im going to ask a simple question for you, its not meant to be mean but just pointing something out. Do all classical music fans have a superiority complex?


I don't know, but before listening classical I've been (and I'm still) a fan of rock, metal, folk, jazz, electronic music etc. 
So maybe I have a superiority complex because I listen and I have played metal music  
Could it mean that every person who listen to metal has a superiority complex?
Anyway, I was just answering to your question (or, what I thought it was a real question but now I guess I was wrong): that piece IS new age music. There's some new age music that I really like, Steve Roach is a musician that I really like, and he makes new age often with an exotic touch.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

New age is fake, if you want real, listen to Deuter


----------

